# Old School???



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

All right, All right, so I have just recently got into the hacking side of things. Nothing wrong with that, we all have to start somewhere, right??? 

Well here is my problem I have hacked both of my SD-DVR40's. They work fine but I'm not satisfied. I want to know more. Other places out there talk about an old school method of hacking called "monte". From what i can tell is that this is just a way to allow the hacks to be installed and not erased. I want to learn what it is and how to do it. The problem is that i have read other forums untill my eyes bleed and I'm no better off. I would love to make this my hobby, but its really hard from scratch. Anyone got an idea as to where to start or got any insight?

ddrumer


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

A monte is basically using one kernel to boot and switching to another during the boot process. It is currently used mainly if you are running a custom or unsigned kernel. It used to be used on DTiVo units to run 4.x, as the stock 4.x kernel would not boot on DTiVo units (the unit would boot into the 3.1.1c kernel, then hand off control to the 4.x kernel). Current hacks on the 6.2 software allow a modified kernel from the HDTiVo to boot just fine, as both versions of the software use the same kernel build (2.4.20).

The monte process really doesn't have anything to do with your hacks not being erased, the modification of the kernel to disable the initrd checks takes care of that.

If you still want to learn more about the monte process, talk to Jamie over at DDB. He should be willing to point you in the right direction, if you ask nicely. Good luck.

Tim


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

thank you and i will

ddrumer


----------

